# Yep, another new website



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

This seems to be the best place for feedback. Footbridge helped us revamp our website. Can I get some feedback from my fellow tradesmen?

www.sheboyganpainter.com


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You don't really need us to critique it if you have hired a reputable company. From everything I've heard footbridge will deliver. They have their downsides, and upsides, like any company. But they should get you work.


----------



## R2P (Feb 17, 2013)

finaltouch0 said:


> This seems to be the best place for feedback. Footbridge helped us revamp our website. Can I get some feedback from my fellow tradesmen? www.sheboyganpainter.com[/
> Don't use spell check, because miss use of words and spell check will not catch it. Proof read.
> Other then that looks good.


----------

